# Wünsche und Anregungen für das Rocky Forum



## Ben-HD (15. März 2021)

Ahoi liebe Rocky-Fans,

ich darf hier etwas schalten und walten im Unterforum. Bislang habe ich etwas aufgeräumt und Infos zusammengetragen. Mich würde allerdings interessieren, was ihr euch in diesem Unterforum wünscht. Brauchen wir mehr Übersicht? Mehr Infos zu den aktuellen Modellen? Mehr Bilder oder Technikdokumente? Schreibt eure Ideen und Wünsche hier rein, vielleicht können wir den Karren ja wieder etwas besser zum Laufen bekommen.


----------



## MForrest (15. März 2021)

Hi, 
wie wär"s mit ner Unterteilung auf die Jahrgänge, zumindest im classik Bereich,
 Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (15. März 2021)

Hi Martin,

wie sollte das etwas konkreter aussehen deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## BCI-Rider (5. April 2021)

Hallo Ben,

die Frage ist eine gute Idee!
Die begonnene Aufteilung der Rocky Mountain-Themen nach Bikes und Jahrgang finde ich schon einmal gut!
Ggf. wären grundsätzliche RMB-Technik-Seiten noch interessant für den ein oder anderen, z.B. Ride-9-System-Funktion und Wirkung, Ride-4, sowie andere RMB-spezifische technische Themen die Radtyp-unabhängig sind.
Daneben fände ich es sehr gut, wenn die Race Face-Welt auch wieder aktueller sortiert und dargestellt wird. Hier könnte man nach den Komponenten-Kategorien vorgehen und entsprechende Teilgebiete aufmachen (Lenker, Vorbauten, Laufräder, Kurbelgarnituren etc.).
Beste Grüße
Peter


----------



## Ben-HD (5. April 2021)

Moin Peter, danke für die Anregung. Ich hab mal nachgefragt inwiefern es sinnvoll ist Rocky und Race Face zusammen zu behalten. Race Face ist ja Komponentenhersteller und Rocky macht weiter Bikes. RF ist seit Jahren FOX... da warte ich noch auf Rückmeldung.


----------



## BCI-Rider (5. April 2021)

Hallo Ben,
ok, immerhin verwendet RMB immer noch sehr oft Komponenten von RF und beide sind aus Kanada... aber stimmt schon...
Grüße 
Peter


----------



## Ben-HD (6. April 2021)

Moin Peter, @Marcus hat sich nach Beratschlagung dazu entschieden Race Face von diesem Forum zu lösen und es zu einem reinen Rocky Mountain Forum zu machen. 

Um die Ride4 und Ride9 Geschichten kümmere ich mich mal zeitnah.


----------



## BCI-Rider (6. April 2021)

Hallo Ben,
wird denn ein separates Race Face Forum als Ersatz eingerichtet?
Grüße
Peter


----------



## Ben-HD (6. April 2021)

Haben sie nicht in Erwägung gezogen soweit ich weiß. Aber man kann natürlich auch in Antrieb seine Diskussionen dazu führen, wenns bspw. um Kurbeln gehen sollte.


----------



## Ben-HD (9. März 2022)

Für das Frühjahr 2022 werden von euch Anregungen gesucht. Falls euch was einfällt, schreibts hier rein.


----------

